# My two meezers !!



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Some recents of my two

Cuddle time









Maowing at Edinburgh... Roman aka moose









Reo my lovely handsome fellow









Roman keeping an eye on Steven seagull our local over fed baby seagull who I love and have adopted.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Roman :001_tt1: Can't wait to meet him!!

You must be so proud of your boys- they're both so stunning!! :001_wub:


----------

